# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Dhimbjet e kokës

## huggos

Do të doja të dija më shumë, nga dikush që ka njohuri të mira në këtë fushë, përsa i përket shkakut të dhimbjes së kokës, si dhe mundësisë së eleminimit të saj (pasi unë jam bërë kushëri i parë me të..)..

Nga "Time" lexova se egzistojnë të paktën tre lloj degësh të kësaj sëmundjeje... të cilat duhen trajtuar në mënyra të ndryshme... (kurse ne mjaftohemi me një panadol extra..)

Ka ndonjë expert që të na japë sqarime kompetente??


krejt miqësisht,
huggos

----------


## Hijaqembetetpas

une kam pasur shume dhimbje koke here pas here. PEr fat te keq doktoret gjithmone mundohen te japin ilace qe e maskojne dhimbjen e kokes por jo per ta sheruar. Kur vajta tek nje Chiropractor per nje goditje ne shpine, doli nga Xray qe kisha humbur perkuljen naturale te kockave te qafes dhe palca e kurrizit po shtrengohesh nen to. Pas pak kohe terapy dhe traktion, u mundova ta rregulloja. Tashme kam shume shume rralle dhimbje koke, zakonisht krijohet kur kam udhetime te gjata me zhurme, apo lexoj per nje kohe shume te gjate 5-6 ore.

----------


## huggos

Uuuu.. me tmerrove..

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Huggos!

 Dhimbja e kokes paraqitet ne forma te ndryshme ose mund te jete treguesi i nje tjeter semundjeje. Shkaqet jane te shumta, disa prej tyre jane (sipas Harrison 1998): 
1. terheqja ose dilatimi i disa artereve intra- ose extra-kraniale.
2. terheqja ose zhvendosja e disa prej venave interkraniale ose mbeshtjelljes durale te tyre.
3. shtypja, terheqja ose enjtja e disa prej nervave knaniale ose spinale superiore.
4. spasm, enjtje ose traumatizem i disa prej muskujve kraniale ose cervikale.
5. irritim meningial (infeksion ose hemorragji subarahnoidale)
6. infeksion ose kongjestion i sinuseve paranazale
7. demtime te kockave kraniale (infeksione ose tumore)
8. presion intrakranian i rritur ose i ulet.

 Me poshte po pershkruaj disa nga semundjet me te shpeshta te shoqeruara me dhimbje koke:

*Migrena*

1. Migrena klasike:
Shfaqet zakonisht tek femijet, adoleshentet ose te rinjte. Eshte me e shpeshte tek femrat dhe ka karakter familjar. Kriza fillon me crregullime vizuale (shkendija ose deformim i objekteve), dhimbje pulsuese vetem ne nje gjysem te kokes (ne te majte ose ne te djathte), te vjella. Vazhdon 2-6 ore dhe permiresohet pas gjumit. 

2.Migrena e zakonshme
Dhimbje koke unilaterale ose bilaterale, me ndjenjen e te vjelles, por pa te vjelle dhe pa shqetesime vizuale. Me e shpeshte tek femrat. Kriza fillon gradualisht dhe mund te zgjase nga disa ore deri ne disa dite. 

3.Migrena "me orar"
Dhimbje koke unilaterale (si djegje), retroorbital (mbrapa syve), shfaqet naten. Me e shpeshte tek meshkujt e rinj (90%). Kriza fillon rreth 2-4 ore pasi ka rene te fleje, ka nje intensitet te larte qe te zgjon nga gjumi, i semuri loton vetem nga njeri sy dhe paraqet kongjestin nazal. Zakonisht nuk shoqerohet me probleme vizuale ose te vjella. Kriza vazhdon 20-60 min. pastaj pushon menjehere dhe rishfaqet diten tjeter ne te njejten ore per disa jave me radhe. Pastaj mund te pushoje per disa muaj dhe te rishfaqet perseri.

Mjekim
Gjate krizes:
 -Ergotamina (vetem ose te shoqeruara me :
 -Cofeine
 -Analgjezike (aspirine, acetominofen, ibuprofen)

Para krizave:
  -Ergotamine (1-3 mg oral cdo 30 min. deri ne 6 mg ne dite ose 12 mg ne jave)
   -kombinime terapeutike:
               --Cafergot ose Wigraine (1mg tartrat ergotamine + 100mg kofeine) jepet 2 tableta ne fillim te dhimbjes pastaj nga 1 tablete cdo 30 min, por jo me teper se 6 tableta.
 -Mjekim per largimin e ndjenjes te se vjelles:
                 --Metoclopramid 10 mg
                 --Trimethobenzamid 200 mg

Profilaksi

Zakonisht te semuret qe kane me shume se 3 kriza ne jave.
-Propranolol 60-240 mg/dite
-Valproat 500-2000 mg/dite
-Amitriplin 30-100mg/dite
-Nifedipin 10-40 mg/dite


Te tjera shkaqe te dhimbjes se kokes mund te jene:

 - Hipertension interkranian  
 -Dhimbje qe shfaqet pas 50 vjet (arterite temporale, tumor cerebral,hematom subdural)
 -Nevralgji e nervit trigemenus
 -Nevralgji post-Herpes Zoster
 -Dhimbje faciale atipike
 -Nevralgji occipitale

Skema e mjekimit eshte pak a shume e njejte si ne rastin e migrenes me modifikime  sipas rastit konkret.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## huggos

Shume faleminderit Sun..

pershendetje,
huggos

----------


## KosovaHawaii

PER HUGGOS dhe te tjeret me kokedhimbje te shpeshte


Nga eksperience ime personale:


Kam pasur kokedhembje shume shpesh...shumica prej tyre shume te forta...kam perdorur gati gjithcka - me sukses por jo permanent.

Tani, falenderohem Zotit, nuk kam pas kokedhembje me muaj
prej qe jam keshilluar te pi uje - bile nje liter ne dite. E para kesaj keshille - Ujin si ujin - e kam pi ni gote ndoshta ne vit/dy vite.

Prandaj provojeni kete teknike sepse edhe barnat jane te keqia.
Fitove immunitet ne ato- edhe pin barna - edhe semundja eshte prezent.

Plus - Uji eshte fale - edhe nuk ben dem...

----------


## Zani

kosova hawai ke pjeserisht te drejte.Mungesa e lengut spinal shkakton irritim te meningeve,cipave mbuluese te trurit,dhe si pasoje dhembje te kokes.Kete fenomen e njohim pothuaj te gjithe kur kemi pire shume alkool sepse ky i fundit sjell deshidratim.Ilaci me i mire ne kete rast eshte te pime sa me teper lengje,uje.
Edhe pas nje punsioni lumbal(procedura ku merret leng spinal per diagnostifikim) pacienteve u keshillohet te pine 2-3 litra lengje.
Po kjo eshte vetem nje nga arsyet e rralla

----------


## KosovaHawaii

Falemnderit shume per perkrahjen tende 

Te pershendes

----------


## huggos

Nuk e kam ditur kete punen e ujit. Mua ajo qe me ka ndihmuar deri tani (pasi dua te jem kunder ilaceve..) eshte te bej zonen prapa qafes me alkool mjekesor (qe s'ven ere..) perpara se te fle. Mbulohem mire.. e ne mengjes je qiqer..

Thjesht ceshtja mbetet kur ke dhimbje n mesdite... do presesh deri ne mbremje??

Gjithsesi ju falenderoj te gjitheve per informacionet e nevojshme.

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Hijaqembetetpas

Per fat te kew tashme jetojne ne nje shoqeri farmaceutike. Per c'do problem qe te kesh, asnjeri s'e merr mundimin te shohi se ku eshte problemi vetem marrin ilace. 
Une nuk kam marre ilace per nje kohe shume te gjate tashme. 
me perpara merrja ndonje acetaminophen per dhimbje koke, tashme qe kam bere terapi tek chiropractori, dhimbja eshte eleminuar. 
nganjehere kur beja shume vrap kisha "shin splints", ku me dhembnin kycet e kembeve, merrja Vioxx (rofecoxib). Tashme kam filluar te bej stervitje per muskujt e parme te poshe gjunjeve ( tibialis anterior) dhe c'd gje duket me mire. 
Zakonisht duhet te shpenzosh pak kohe duke pare shkaqet qe japin simptomat. Pastaj ne baze te diagnozes duhet bere dhe terapia. thjesht te marresh ilace nuk eshte pergjigja.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Megjithate ka situata (me te shumtat) ne te cilat ilacet nuk mund te evitohen ne favor te praktikave naturaliste. Nuk e mohoj dobine e mjekesise popullore por mjekesia konvencionale eshte ndertuar mbi themele shume me rezistente. Kur semuresh me nje semundje e cila shkaktohet nga nje mikroorganizem eshte e kote te pish caj dhe te besh akopunkture per sa kohe qe nuk sulmon organizmin pergjegjes per semundjen e shkaktuar. Ilacet kane substancen aktive (vepruese) e cila jep efektin farmaceutik. Kjo nuk mund te mohohet pavaresisht se sa metoda te tjera jofarmaceutike mund te ekzistojne. 

 Pershendetje, SS

----------


## Leila

Kur pin shume ilace trupi i lufton dhe te ngren nivelin e rezistances.

Une kam filluar me Excedrine, dhe shkova deri tek ilaci me i forte, Imitrex, por nuk me jepnin shume sepse kisha trup te vogel per sasine qe me duheshe. Imitrex duhet marre vetem 2 here ne muaj, dhe mua me duheshe gjithnje. Gjithashtu, mund te shkaktoje probleme zemre.

Tani me vijne per disa jave dhe me ikin per disa jave. Po zakonisht me vijne kur kam shume ndryshime tek jeta e perditshme. S'pi ilace, vetem flej.

Pastaj kur njerezit flasin me ze te larte... flej me pistolete nen jastek  :shkelje syri: 

No... e kam seriozisht.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kush eshte si me eksperti ketu? 
Do doja te dija "Hydrocodone" ku hyn,  ke te lehtat a te "strongtat" ?

----------


## Leila

Desha te thuaja dicka per ujin.
Te ndihmon, kam degjuar, por ne rastin tim (une pij rrotull 3kgs. uje/dite) s'ka bere asgje.
Keshtu qe varet.

----------


## Leila

Mi Corazon, 

Hydrocodone te behet zakon po e more (c'do gje besoj te behet, po e more shume). Eshte si puder kristali e bardhe per dhimbjet. Fjala "hydrate" te tregon qe eshte nje substance kristali e formuar me uje dhe e kombinuar me perzjerje kemikale te ndryshme. Perdoret gjithashtu edhe per kollitjet.

S'di si ta quaj, te forte apo te lehte, sepse c'do extra strength tablet i ka keto te dyja brenda. Varet me c'fare eshte perzjere. Zakonisht, perzjehet me acetaminophen. Keto de dyja i shikon bashke.

Gjithashtu, duhet mbajtur ne erresire sepse drita e ndryshon.

----------


## xxxl

A E DINI SE ilaci me i mire kunder dhimbjes se kokes eshte natyrisht "SEX" , ndihmon ne levizjen e qarkullimit te gjakut dhe per rjedhoje truri i njeriut furnizohet me gjak

----------


## Leila

xxxl,

Orgazma te ndihmon per dhimbjen e kokes, por s'besoj se eshte sepse ndihmon ne levizjen e gjakut. Truri leshon endorphins (kemikale qe te bejne te ndihesh mire) kur njeriu ka orgazem, dhe keto te heqin dhimbjen e kokes.

----------


## "Ambrida"

une kam dhimbje te shpeshta koke qe prej 9 muajsh,dhimbjet i kam ne pjesen e siperme te kokes ne ndonje moment te shoqeruar me marramendje,ose dhe me nje mpirje te fytyres ose pjeseve te saj.kur me fillon dhimbja asnje ilac nuk ma lehteson.doktoret ketru nuk meren vesh,njeri thote eshte reumatizmale,tjetri depresion i lehte etj.
c mund te me thoni ju mjeket shqiptare per kete

----------


## Zani

Ambrida dhimbja e kokes eshte jashtezakonisht komplekse.Cfaredo gjeje me te thene ketu do te ishte tja fusje kot.Ke dhene shume pak info.
Si jane dhimbjet,kur fillojne,sa zgjasin,si mbarojne,a mund ti ndikosh me ndonje gje?Varen nga ndonje gje?Ke shqetesime te tjera shoqeruese?Je vizituar ndonjehere tek neurologu?

----------


## ChuChu

Kur të mund dhimbja e kokës..!

Shkaktohet lehtësisht nga stresi, emocioni dhe tensioni dhe është e shpeshtë tek njerëzit depresivë dhe me ankth; ndaj një nga metodat e kurimit është edhe psikoterapia, pasi kjo sëmundje lidhet më emocionet intense

Dhimbja në kokë, sidomos në ballë dhe pjesën e pasme të kokës. Është një nga shqetësimet më të shpeshta edhe pse në disa raste mund të jetë një shenjë e mirë; shfaqja e një lodhjeje ose një tensioni, por nëse është e fortë dhe e përsëriturështë sintom i një sëmudje celebrale si: ematomë, encefalite, meningjit ose ndonjë hipertension i rëndë. 

Sintomat 
Dhimbja mund të jetë fikse dhe pulsuese, zgjatja e saj, lokalizimi në varësi të kushteve që e favorizojnë ose në të kundërt e pushojnë. 
Domethënëse janë edhe përsëritjet dhe intensiteti i dhimbjes, i cili mund të jetë aq i lartë sa ta bëjë jetën e pacientit shumë të vështirë. Skematikisht mund të dallosh disa tipe, midis të cilave migrena dhe spondiliatroza. 
Me migrenë nënkuptohen një valë dhimbjesh akute, në një gjysmë të kokës, shpesh të shoqëruara nga të vjella dhe marramendje. Shenjat e para janë shqetësime vizive: fleshe dritash në ajër, shfaqen sidomos tek adoleshentët ose moshat e reja, të cilët janë pjestarë familjesh ku është prezente kjo sëmundje edhe tek anëtarët e tjerë dhe sidomos tek femrat me probleme menstruale. Patogjenezia e migrenës është e lidhur me modifikimin e fluksit të gjakut celebral, shkaktuar nga shqetësime arterioale. 
Në ndryshim nga migrena, spondiliatroza godet sidomos moshat e rritura, nuk trasmetohet nga familja dhe mund të zgjasë në një kohë të papërcaktuar, duke shqetësuar edhe gjumin e natës. Dhimmja është më e shpërndarë sesa në rastin e një migrenr, duke u shtuar në pjesën e pasme të kokës dhe sidomos në nyjen mes kokës dhe qafës. Shkaktohet lehtësisht nga stresi, emocioni dhe tensioni dhe është e shpeshtë tek njerëzit depresivë dhe me ankth; ndaj një nga metodat e kurimit është edhe psikoterapia, pasi kjo sëmundje lidhet më emocionet intense.

Terapia

Terapia kundër dhimbjeve të migrenës bazohet në përdorimin e antifiamatorëve jo me përbërie steroidesh, si aspirina ose të tjera të ngjashme, duke i krijuar vetes kushte errësire dhe qetësie. 
Për ata që vuajnë nga ngacmime të shpeshta është e këshillueshme një terapi e plotë, e cila përfshin një gamë të gjerë ilaçesh si: propanol,metirsegide, pizotifene, amitriptilina e fenelzina.

Teknikat më të fundit lidhur me "biofeedback"-un me anë të të cilit individi arrin të kontrollojë tonin dhe kalibrin e damreve të gjakut. 

Terapia kundër spondiliarozës thellohet në teknikat e relaksimit, me anë të masazheve dhe psikoterapisë edhe pse nuk përjashton përdorimin e ilaçeve, sidomos sedativët dhe antidepresivët; ndërsa ilaçet më të rënda këshillohen vetëm kur dhimbjet janë të padurueshme. Kohëve të fundit në përdorim ka hyrë një ilaç: sumatriptan, që është një antagonis specifik selektiv ndaj receptorëve 5HT1-LIKE të serotoninës, që vepron në damarët kryesorë duke bllokuar krejtësisht krizat akute të migrenës. Gjenetika, sot ka synim kryesor gjetjen e shkaqeve të dhimbjeve së kokës: si migrena me karakter familjar, duke kërkuar për elementin trashëgimtar. Në vitin 1996 është zbuluar një gen përgjegjës për transportimin e kalciumit nëpër qelizat celebrale, i cili shkakton një formë tjetër migrne, e quajtur "migrene familjare" nëse ky gen nuk funksionon normalisht, lëvizjet e nivelit të kalciumit reflektohen në mosfunksionimin e disa neurotrasmetuesve, ngacmimi i të cilave shkakton këtë formë migrene. Ky zbulim erdhi si rezultat I kërkimeve të vazhdueshme për të kutuar shkaqet e dhimbeve të kokës dhe parandalimit të tyre.


@SPEKTRI

----------

